# Prison Guard Weapons



## Whisper

Can someone tell me what type of rifle weapon a prison guard might use?

I'm thinking the M14 (guard towers) and/or the M4A1


----------



## Terry D

This varies a lot.  Older prisons often have older weapons (AR15) new facilities may have M4s.  Many prisons are considering not staffing the towers with humans at all, but relying on surveillance systems to cut costs.  For a story I'd be tempted to use whatever I wanted.


----------



## Whisper

Terry D said:


> This varies a lot. Older prisons often have older weapons (AR15) new facilities may have M4s. Many prisons are considering not staffing the towers with humans at all, but relying on surveillance systems to cut costs. For a story I'd be tempted to use whatever I wanted.



Okay, that's good to know. Since if seems to vary I'll probably end up using your suggetion to use what I want (within reason).

In the story I'm writing the guy finds a boat without paddles. He uses a branch to get off shore then switches to the butt of his rifle. Turns out, M4A1 doen't have an effective rifle butt, so I needed to switch it. M14 does.

So, thanks again.


----------



## DPVP

Ruger Mini 14 rifles are also still used in some systems, (California and North Carolina come to mind, they are being phased out in NYPD) that would give you a good stock and the 223 round.


----------



## Lewdog

In Ohio we used the mini-14 for guard towers.  We used Smith and Wesson 38 revolvers for the SRT team and pump action 5 cartridge shotguns.  We used CS gas and pepper spray foggers, and lastly PR-24 batons.  In Ohio there were no guns allowed inside the institution unless during a riot the warden authorizes it.  All the armories are outside the institution.  It's been awhile but they were also talking about using some some less than lethal weapons like stinger grenades that blow up and release little rubber pellets.


----------



## Hemlock

Depending on the location (and the budget) of said prison, the weapons tend to vary.
Our prison guards here are armed with M14s and some glocks. Those with little to no budget at all rely on wooden clubs and sticks. They're lucky if they manage to have shields. :-\"


----------



## Angelwing

Simply because I like the M14, I'd say M14. However, others have said AR-15 style rifles and the Mini 14. Again, personally I'd go with the straight up M14. 

An AR-15 with a full buttstock could work, however, like this one: 







My guess is that a .223 chambered rifle would be more standard, as the ammo's cheaper, and it wouldn't cause as much damage to the target (for all I know, the 7.62x51 may be considered "cruel and unusual" by some)


----------



## Angelwing

Lewdog said:


> It's been awhile but they were also talking about using some some less than lethal weapons like stinger grenades that blow up and release little rubber pellets.



Sounds like the "stingball" grenade I saw on Deadliest Warrior. Apparently the German GSG-9 anti-terrorism unit uses them.


----------



## Whisper

Thanks guys, this all helps. Seems like nothing is standard so I should be safe enough using one of already mentioned weaspons.


----------

